# Hi everyone...any cakes or hurrays for a new member? LOL



## MARIA

My name is Maria and I am in my 2nd trimester. I just wanted to say hi to everyone!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hello :D

Welcome to Baby and Bump!


----------



## MARIA

Oh thank you so much. Nice to meet you!


----------



## ablaze

hey hun, welcome to b n b!! xxx


----------



## Tilly

Hi

Welcome :D and congratulations on the bump!:wine:\\:D/


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to bnb


----------



## MARIA

Thanks everyone 
I am so excited to be here and meet new people.


----------



## ablaze

were all mad here? does tht matter :headspin:


----------



## MARIA

Yvanne said:


> were all mad here? does tht matter :headspin:

I found the right ppl then...LOL:rofl:


----------



## ablaze

:headspin: you did indeed!!!! :D:D::hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yvannes the worst one :lol:


----------



## ablaze

she lies!!!! tht suz is the worst!!!!


----------



## MARIA

Yvanne said:


> she lies!!!! tht suz is the worst!!!!

I think both of you might be but I hope you don't mind having another nutty one around!LOL:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im sure we can fit another :lol:


----------



## ablaze

yea, im sure we can squeeze in a fair few more ;) :D


----------



## Suz

:cake:Welcome to BnB!

:headspin:Suz is the Best!:headspin:

:blush:You have to watch out for Yvanne.........:shhh:She Breaks things!


----------



## VanWest

Welcome, do you know what your having yet?


----------



## Jo

:hi:Hiya Marie
Welcome to B'N'B

I'm the Angel of the board, they all try and lead me astray!!:baby:


----------



## MARIA

VanWest said:


> Welcome, do you know what your having yet?

 
Oh, thank you. The big day is tomorrow afternoon. I'll finally be able to see the baby for the second time and this time find out what it's going to be also. I am so excited...Yay:baby:


----------



## MARIA

Jo said:


> :hi:Hiya Marie
> Welcome to B'N'B
> 
> I'm the Angel of the board, they all try and lead me astray!!:baby:

 
Hi Jo
Thanks for the welcoming... I love the fact that there are angels here as well:rofl: altho I think if they are trying to lead you astray you are somewhere in between :muaha:LOL


----------



## ablaze

jo is a bully!!!!! :rofl: she bullies me saying i break things! her avatar is proof :rofl:


----------



## Jo

MARIA said:


> Hi Jo
> Thanks for the welcoming... I love the fact that there are angels here as well:rofl: altho I think if they are trying to lead you astray you are somewhere in between :muaha:LOL

Hmm maybe LOL I'm staying on the fluffy white sde at the moment!!:rofl:



Spamanne said:

> jo is a bully!!!!! :rofl: she bullies me saying i break things! her avatar is proof :rofl:

How very dare you!!! is lies i tell you lies, you are just a vandal!!!!


----------



## Tezzy

welcome to the forum... 

about the cakes... 

we had cookies once... i ate them all!


----------



## ishtar

Welcome!


----------



## MARIA

Terrie said:


> welcome to the forum...
> 
> about the cakes...
> 
> we had cookies once... i ate them all!

None left for me???:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jo

https://aolsearch.aol.co.uk/aol/redir?src=image&clickedItemURN=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.smilinggoat.com%2Fcookies_images%2Fcookie_crumbs.jpg&moduleId=image_details.jsp.M&clickedItemDescription=Image%20Details
Thats all she left!


----------



## MARIA

Jo said:


> https://aolsearch.aol.co.uk/aol/redir?src=image&clickedItemURN=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.smilinggoat.com%2Fcookies_images%2Fcookie_crumbs.jpg&moduleId=image_details.jsp.M&clickedItemDescription=Image%20Details
> Thats all she left!

Darn:rofl::rofl:...and I thought she might wanna share. Silly sausage me.:hissy:


----------



## Jo

https://th165.photobucket.com/albums/u78/girl_plz/th_woahcookie1.jpg
Just for you Maria


----------



## MARIA

Jo said:


> https://th165.photobucket.com/albums/u78/girl_plz/th_woahcookie1.jpg
> Just for you Maria

Oh thanks Jo...Isn't that the sweetest!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

Jo said:


> https://th165.photobucket.com/albums/u78/girl_plz/th_woahcookie1.jpg
> Just for you Maria


*munch munch* i am the cookie monster!!!


----------



## MARIA

Terrie said:


> *munch munch* i am the cookie monster!!!

NO COOKIE MONSTERS ALLOWED...but I can share:headspin:


----------



## Tezzy

i would give you my last rolo maria :)


----------



## Tezzy

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/rolo.jpg


----------



## MARIA

Terrie said:


> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/rolo.jpg

That's soooooo yummy, yummy ''licking lips''


----------



## Jo

Terrie you need a new avatar!!
https://th170.photobucket.com/albums/u278/spongebob_dancefreak/th_cookie.giforhttps://th169.photobucket.com/albums/u212/tiffany_t858/th_Cookie.jpg


----------



## ablaze

i used to be scared of the cookie monster :rofl: cos i call my ahem my cookie :rofl:


----------



## MARIA

Jo said:


> Terrie you need a new avatar!!
> https://th170.photobucket.com/albums/u278/spongebob_dancefreak/th_cookie.giforhttps://th169.photobucket.com/albums/u212/tiffany_t858/th_Cookie.jpg

I like both, they cracked me up...let's see which one Terrie will go for.


----------



## Tezzy

fantastic!!!


----------



## MARIA

Terrie said:


> fantastic!!!

That looks GOOD!:happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

i totally forgot i had a ttc one thanks for noticing i needed a new one! lol


----------

